# Zootopia idea



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 2, 2016)

*WARNING! *I am a fantasy writer. I do not usually enjoy non-fiction or non-fantasy works. Anything I write will undoubtedly have magic or superpowers. I love them both. Second, I do a lot of fanfiction and crossover RPs. If you don't like it or find interest in it, leave it.

Now that we've got that out of the way, lets talk about the idea at hand. This RP would take place in Zootopia, around 3 and a half months after the events of the movie. It would be a mass crossover RP, in which characters from many different series and stories are allowed. This will be set in an all inclusive multiverse, so any character within reason is allowed.

The plot: A set of powerful beings have begun to appear throughout the multiverse, working in the shadows to cause strife and destruction so they can destroy planes and absorb their energy. Their next target is the set of worlds where Zootopia exists, which is protected by ancient and powerful entities that prevent influences from any outside forces. In an effort to create a defense against these threats, the entity governing Zootopia's world summons people to her plane, granting them powers and a new life. 

This RP will be mostly open world, but a main story will be going on behind the scenes. Feel free to use any character you like, within reason. This is also about the way characters interact with eachother, such as how your character might interact with Hops. Control of Zootopia characters will be allowed as long as you have a main character and you ask permission first. 

Feel free to give advice on initial plot and inquire details. If you don't like it, fine, I understand. I can see why. But please don't be a dick about it.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

Sounds like an ideal plot and world setting to me.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 2, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Sounds like an ideal plot and world setting to me.


Thanks. I was worried about people being opposed to the whole "mass crossover set in Zootopia" thing.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 2, 2016)

Seems legit... I am considering it.. I guess... Idk.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

We get to be in the Zootopia universe AND bring our freaky characters with superpowers. What's not to like, at least for those into fantasy.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 2, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> We get to be in the Zootopia universe AND bring our freaky characters with superpowers. What's not to like, at least for those into fantasy.




I am into fantasy. Hmm. Alright. I'll.. think of a character I guess. Maybe.. I mean.. I'll stick around if it's all good and immersive... And not chaotic with the players.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 2, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I am into fantasy. Hmm. Alright. I'll.. think of a character I guess. Maybe.. I mean.. I'll stick around if it's all good and immersive... And not chaotic with the players.


I'll do my best to make sure its manageable. I'm going to be posting some more details this week on how this has affected the city since people started appearing in Zootopia.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 2, 2016)

Alright, cool.


----------



## CherryBEoC (Oct 2, 2016)

This has a lot of potential. Well known universe with plenty of room for expansion. Magical and dimensional aspects. And a good deal of character interactions. Count me as more than interested.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 2, 2016)

Think I might join as well, i'll likely use my tigrol sona (tiger-wolf hybrid) as he is highly athletic and would blend in well with the police force. his only ability will likely be his electric abilities (as usual, they are melee and direct contact only with the exception of specific objects he can "charge" with his electricity) as they can be used similar to a taser. He won't have his wings given the city setting, but will have his retractable claws (due to being part tiger), is light grey with dark blue tiger stripes, and a highly athletic well toned and defined build expected of someone who does swimming, martial arts, and free-runing/parkour/gymnastics.(does all three)  Likely around the same size as Nick (maybe a bit taller and a little heavier given his biology), eyes are bi-chromatic but both are green (though both are paler in color, the right is similar to Nick's but the left is a bit darker green)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Anything I write will undoubtedly have magic or superpowers. I love them both.


*unpacks from the pocket dimension luggage a bunch of blades, chains, black holes, white holes, wormholes, supernova, nebula clouds, and astral lights (file attached), then make this face*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh god, I know actually nothing about Zootopia


----------



## UKFurry (Oct 3, 2016)

Hellooo


----------



## UKFurry (Oct 3, 2016)

I would like to Rp


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok, so heres some details on this RP. Also, I won't be starting this until I am sure that I can deal with two RPs at once, so don't expect this immediately. I'm hoping that this is okay, but I have to make sure that we're all on the same page.

One, powers are called Shards. A character who possessed powers in their original world retains them, but will have to unlock them overtime in order to use them. The most basic power that they have is left unlocked. This was done by the entity to insure that her plane isn't destroyed by accident. (Also, so that characters can start fairly.) Debating on using a level system, but I dont normally do so and it might over complicate things a bit.

Characters who don't have powers receive them upon awakening in Zootopia. Shards such as these usually reflect an aspect or group of aspects about that character's personality or traits.

Second, any character of any race can appear in Zootopia. This means that even deities, such as Zeus or Aphrodite, may also find themselves sucked into Zootopia with reduced powers.

Three, characters may find themselves in Zootopia even if they had died... Especially if they had died. Characters such as Rue, Primrose, Lily and James Potter, are all highly likely to be summoned to Zootopia.

This is going to be based much on character interaction. Battles will be important when they occur, but they wont happen constantly. As such, it will be vitally important that Zootopia characters are kept true to themselves. I will allow other people to control NPCs as long as they tell me what they plan on using them for, for obvious reasons.


----------



## UKFurry (Oct 3, 2016)

sounds good


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 3, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ok, so heres some details on this RP. Also, I won't be starting this until I am sure that I can deal with two RPs at once, so don't expect this immediately. I'm hoping that this is okay, but I have to make sure that we're all on the same page.
> 
> One, powers are called Shards. A character who possessed powers in their original world retains them, but will have to unlock them overtime in order to use them. The most basic power that they have is left unlocked. This was done by the entity to insure that her plane isn't destroyed by accident. (Also, so that characters can start fairly.) Debating on using a level system, but I dont normally do so and it might over complicate things a bit.
> 
> ...




Alright cool.. I think I have a character in mind.


----------



## CrimsonGlaze (Oct 3, 2016)

Sounds good to me


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 4, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ok, so heres some details on this RP. Also, I won't be starting this until I am sure that I can deal with two RPs at once, so don't expect this immediately. I'm hoping that this is okay, but I have to make sure that we're all on the same page.
> 
> One, powers are called Shards. A character who possessed powers in their original world retains them, but will have to unlock them overtime in order to use them. The most basic power that they have is left unlocked. This was done by the entity to insure that her plane isn't destroyed by accident. (Also, so that characters can start fairly.) Debating on using a level system, but I dont normally do so and it might over complicate things a bit.
> 
> ...


More details: 
The citizens of Zootopia originally feared and discriminated against the characters who appeared in Zootopia one month after the Nighthowler scandal. However, due to the generosity of certain citizens, a deal was made so that those that appeared in the city could gain shelter in exchange for contributing to the city, and so long as they lived under police supervision. 

This resulted in the erection of a residential building atop the Zootopia 1st Precinct, which was concealed by several wizards from the world of HP throughout construction, as well as made Unplottable and protected by the Fidelius Charm thereafter. Police Chief Bogo was made Secretkeeper, and all Police personnel have access to the residential building, so as to increase the supervision of the characters from other worlds. 

Citizens of Zootopia know that such a residential building exists, but do not know of its location. This is for both parties' protection. The choice of accepting the city's assistance is completely optional, and some of the characters may choose to find their own way of life in Zootopia.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

what if we want to join the police force and help the city that way?


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> More details:
> The citizens of Zootopia originally feared and discriminated against the characters who appeared in Zootopia one month after the Nighthowler scandal. However, due to the generosity of certain citizens, a deal was made so that those that appeared in the city could gain shelter in exchange for contributing to the city, and so long as they lived under police supervision.
> 
> This resulted in the erection of a residential building atop the Zootopia 1st Precinct, which was concealed by several wizards from the world of HP throughout construction, as well as made Unplottable and protected by the Fidelius Charm thereafter. Police Chief Bogo was made Secretkeeper, and all Police personnel have access to the residential building, so as to increase the supervision of the characters from other worlds.
> ...



Weird.. Okay.. I am going to play a character that isn't from another realm.. I have a decent idea for him I guess.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> what if we want to join the police force and help the city that way?


Your character would be allowed to, and would have to go through the same training as the normal officers, plus an evaluation of his Shard.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

mine would be similar to my electric ability from the other rp, but nowhere near as strong...yet. though still limited to what I can touch, or what an object I'm holding can touch. basically a biological taser at the beginning.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> a deal was made so that those that appeared in the city could gain shelter in exchange for contributing to the city, and so long as they lived under police supervision.


Basically we're dangerous wizards living in the Tower of Magi under the templars' watch (#DragonAge), got it



DragonMaster21 said:


> some of the characters may choose to find their own way of life in Zootopia.


I'd just be a samurai looking for odd jobs in the middle of a place of an era unknown to me (like Samurai Jack in the future), don't mind me, lol


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 20, 2016)

Im in!!


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 20, 2016)

Cercis Lycalopex said:


> Im in!!


I want to join this!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 20, 2016)

Cercis Lycalopex said:


> I want to join this!


Great! It'll be quite a while until I can start it, as I'm already hosting an RP as well as trying not to fail in school.

(Note: keyword is _try.)_


----------

